# pH METERING



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

I was wondering what everyone uses to measure the pH of their tanks, and what do they find the best. My old Cole palmer hand held is on the frizt so a replacement is needed.

Thanks Brewster


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I use a Milwakee SMS122 on my 40g, it has worked great. 

I don't measure the pH on my other four tanks that often anymore.


----------

